

Our Industry Needs More... - jashkenas
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/11/27/our-industry-needs-more/

======
jontaylor
Cowbell.

And two votes for robots.

~~~
krapp
...sexy robots.

------
frozenport
... time?

------
mccolin
Love this.

